# Pierre Du Moulin on original sin and the inclination to evil



## Reformed Covenanter (Aug 25, 2021)

I. Original sin is the depravation of man’s nature, contracted and drawn from the very generation it self, and derived from _Adam_ into all mankind; consisting of the privation or want of original righteousness, and the proneness to evil.

II. These two things, to wit, the privation or want of original righteousness, and the inclinableness to evil, are in original sin. For as sickness is not only a privation of health, but also an evil affection of the body from the distemper of the humours: so this hereditary blot, is not only the want of righteousness, but also the inclinableness to unrighteousness. ...

For more, see Pierre Du Moulin on original sin and the inclination to evil.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Stillwaters (Aug 26, 2021)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> I. Original sin is the depravation of man’s nature, contracted and drawn from the very generation it self, and derived from _Adam_ into all mankind; consisting of the privation or want of original righteousness, and the proneness to evil.
> 
> II. These two things, to wit, the privation or want of original righteousness, and the inclinableness to evil, are in original sin. For as sickness is not only a privation of health, but also an evil affection of the body from the distemper of the humours: so this hereditary blot, is not only the want of righteousness, but also the inclinableness to unrighteousness. ...
> 
> For more, see Pierre Du Moulin on original sin and the inclination to evil.


Amen!
Those who truly understand these matters KNOW how tragically misguided those who teach peccability are because they construct a peccable incarnation made with a lapsible human will capable of sinning forensically ascribed to the Holy Perfect Image of God who is the 2nd Person of the Trinity who is Jesus Christ who is IMPECCARE IMAGO DEI & Non Posse Peccare.


----------

